# bonny mums 2b



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi was just wondering if there are other mums out there who are overweight and worry how it may affect conception or pregnancy .... and if any onesw got advice on the best type of healthy eating for baby once pregnant as Ive read a lot about Ketones being dangerous for baby, if u try 2 lose weight whilst pregnant


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear bonny
can see we are going to get on well - I am trying to lose weight but sometimes when you are going through what we are we need wine/chocolate/cake as comfort things.  I have been going to Weight watchers on and off and all we need to do apparently is eat less and exercise more!!! harder said than done.
take care
susie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Bonny. I'm not from this thread, but just wanted to pop on and let you know about that there are lots of ladies (me being one) with worries about weight, and there is a Belly Buddies thread where we all support eachother. You just need to post on the technical help board for access to it.   You'll find very supportive ladies on there all going through this ttc experience and trying to lose weight.

I have PCOS and have really struggled to lose weight for the past 2 years. I managed to make a change and started losing at the end of last year. After losing a stone I got my BFP, however am still concerned about the risks in pregnancy as I'm still overweight and have been referred to a dietitian. You're right that dieting in pregnancy is very dangerous, however the dietitian should be able to help with not gaining too much during the pg, and hopefully therefore the risk may be minimised.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

